# Favourite Jap sports car that isnt a Skyline....



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So here it is, whats your favourite Modern Jap sports car not including the Skyline, RWD & 4WD only, couldnt include everything as there are only 10 options available, so sorry to Pulsar GTi-R & Celica GT4 owners.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> *So here it is, whats your favourite Modern Jap sports car not including the Skyline, RWD & 4WD only, couldnt include everything as there are only 10 options available. *


If you want more, let me know which ones and I'll add them to the list....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Pulsar GTiR and Celica GT4 please.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

fun for the Money, GTI-R has go to be one of the best.
(ok they understeer) 

I do like the NSX But I cant fit in to them, 
and the RX7 Like wise.

The Evo is best for me with head and good leg room. 
also they are good fun to drive.

Nigel


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

How tall are you Nigel, I am 6 foot 4, and a big chap but I can still JUST fit in an RX7 & S2000, best to take shoes off to drive though!
Also its a good idea to fit a smaller steering wheel!

Pulsar GTiR does represent Superb value for money, with a few mods can be just as fast as an Evo or a Skyline!

Anthony.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Peter,

Can you also add the Lexus Soarer, to keep Mycroft happy   

Anthony.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Im thinking purely on "modified" terms, and i like S14 and S15 200SXs and pulsars, but it HAS to be an Rx7 for me.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

OKAY WHO VOTED FOR THE SOARER?!?!?!?!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

FD for me


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

Cool poll, I'll have the Evo please


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

NSX if they are free...  but if its a car that I might one day be able to buy.. than its the RX7...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*top thread!!!!!!!!*

ooooooooooooooooo

tough one mate.

evo...rx7

evo...rx7

evo...rx7...nsx

evo...rx7...nsx...s15

ohhhh

go with the evo6 then. in black. with loadsa goodies. and anti lag. and 18's. and some N2O.      

I wonder how much Simon Norris would give me in part ex for the st200, plus some slightly worn skyline piston??

J.....................:smokin:


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Obviously I have voted FD.

I really have to say one of my favourite cars ever is the Toyota TS020 GT-One. Especially as I drove to Le Mans in my crappy old Corolla to watch it race. 

I dont recon youd be able to buy one even if you won the lottery though, and I wouldnt even like to say for sure that a road car exists. I do love the idea though, that tucked away in Japan somewhere some crazy Toyota boss might have one and take it out for the odd late night blast!

Lee


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I think the Soarer is an acquired taste... still...

I have to say that I am in the middle of a project car for a friend... he has given me £10k to make the best Soarer TT I can...

I have promised him 190mph top speed, sub5 sec 0-100km/h and 12 sec quarters... and delivered with less than 50K miles on the clock... there are not many cars in that list that could do that... is there?

I'll do it, but on the limit...


----------



## 14500rpm (Jun 16, 2003)

Mycroft said:


> *I think the Soarer is an acquired taste... still...
> 
> I have to say that I am in the middle of a project car for a friend... he has given me £10k to make the best Soarer TT I can...
> 
> ...


More details please... and BTW is the turbo engine the same as the Supra one?


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

rotary power


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Mycroft*

I was very amusing at the Hopper yesterday.

A guy was there with an emerald green Active Soarer, and all anyone kept asking him was...."Is this Mycrofts car??"

I was talking to him for about ten minutes and at least half a dozen people asked that same question, including me !!!!!!!!!!!!!

James..............


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Honda NSX.:smokin: 

Doesn't need all that electronic shite like the Skyline or -even worse- the Youtootaa Soarer to be a fantastic car.


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Poor MR2 is the only one who hasn't gotten a vote


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Dont forget the GTO  

Just wait till someone links to their forums, they will win  

Lee


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> Dont forget the GTO


No please do forget the GTO!


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

gee i thought there would be more people voting for the supra

anyway they are all nice cars


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

For me I love the NSX and the RX7, they are the pick of these cars.

I also love the S2000, Evo & Supra.

They are all good cars except for a couple.... ...you know who you are!

Anthony.


----------



## Dead Ringer (Mar 5, 2003)

*I wont cheat ...*



Lee_Pendlebury said:


> *Dont forget the GTO
> 
> Just wait till someone links to their forums, they will win
> 
> Lee *


... so I HAVENT made this known on the GTOUK boards !!

Disapointing to see that noone has voted for it - but once more GTO's start turning up at events ( see you all at JAE ) and you lot get a good look at them ( maybe even a ride out - who knows ? ) then just perhaps we'll pick up a few extra votes if this thread is retried in a year or so.

Here's to hoping then ...

Adam :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Doesnt matter if a GTO has got 10000000bhp I still wouldnt be interested. Just my opinion of course, but so many of the cars on that list are better looking, faster, cheaper to maintain and better to drive. Sorry to upset the GTO lot but it's a car that is in my bad books.


----------



## hail-hail (Jun 5, 2003)

*gotta be the scoob*

'cause that's what I drive  STi3, totally standard.


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *Doesnt matter if a GTO has got 10000000bhp I still wouldnt be interested. Just my opinion of course, but so many of the cars on that list are better looking, faster, cheaper to maintain and better to drive. Sorry to upset the GTO lot but it's a car that is in my bad books. *


I will forgive you....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Are people voting for a Supra over an NSX.... ...Come on you Supra boys wouldnt swap for an NSX then  

Anthony


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Scooby Powah*

Impreza

Coz that's what i got now...

Old age version though... Not that new millenium design

(www.scoobysimon.tk)


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *Are people voting for a Supra over an NSX.... ...Come on you Supra boys wouldnt swap for an NSX then
> 
> Anthony *


It would be very close run thing for me to choose between the two. But IMO the Supra would win because of it's potential.

Now if only it had the looks of the NSX as well


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

NSX is a much better handling car than the Supra...

Still, not where my vote went - I need 4 proper seats!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Mycroft*



bladerider said:


> A guy was there with an emerald green Active Soarer, and all anyone kept asking him was...."Is this Mycrofts car??"
> 
> I was talking to him for about ten minutes and at least half a dozen people asked that same question, including me !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> James..............


*You see how popular I am!!! hahaha 

So many want to meet mycroft it is incredible... the funniest part though... so many have... but are oblivious to the fact... that just cracks me up... hahaha *


------------------------------------
_ Posting by 14,500 RPM _

*I'll be posting full details of this on the Toyota Soarer website... have bought the car 42000 miles from new fully documented... now the fun starts...*


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I dont need to vote as Im very happy with my Skyline...thank you!   

Mycroft - So was it you at the Hopper?  Tell me which events have you turned up to - why are you so cloak and dagger   

Don't forget the Xmas party we had last year - I even enquired after a heli pad for you  I felt such a prat for asking  

:smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

God Mycroft you are such a big head. 

Please will no one help to inflate his ego any further.

I think Mycroft is a female dwarf and that is why he is so 'cloak and dagger' either that or not a real person at all.

Anthony.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone think I should do this poll again - but with Skyline?!!!

Anthony :smokin:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> God Mycroft you are such a big head.
> 
> Please will no one help to inflate his ego any further.


*Yes, someone tell that Fleming guy to stop massaging my ego... hahaha  * 





AJFleming said:


> I think Mycroft is a female dwarf and that is why he is so 'cloak and dagger' either that or not a real person at all.


*I believe this is you... http://www.winternet.com/~mikelr/flame61.html *


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

If only I was that skinny........ 

Cheers Mycroft, love you too xxxx!

 

I wont be one of the ones at JAE who is threatening to get you.... ....yet!!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

No competetion, I am lucky enough to hace driven all the cars on the list bar the GTO, there is definately one car that is head and shoulders above the rest, NSX. I was never a fan of them and always thought the backend of them a bit on the ugly side. Then I drove one. ABSOLUTELY FECKIN MINT!!!!!!!! Go and drive one now, if you don't like it there is probably something wrong with you.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:



> *No competetion, I am lucky enough to hace driven all the cars on the list bar the GTO, there is definately one car that is head and shoulders above the rest, NSX. I was never a fan of them and always thought the backend of them a bit on the ugly side. Then I drove one. ABSOLUTELY FECKIN MINT!!!!!!!! Go and drive one now, if you don't like it there is probably something wrong with you. *


Cord

Rod told me that the NSX was a very good car:smokin: 


Keith


----------



## m7law (Jan 16, 2002)

*Integra R*

I havent had the pleasure of driving all those on the list, though I would love to try an NSX and an RX7 ..... If the NSX is as good to handle and as much fun as the Integra R then it would get my vote ;-0


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sat in my mates dads, NSX last night......VERY nice.

His Testarossa is quite nice too.............and his Griffith.........and his M3cab............

Dribble dribble. 

lol

J....................


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

Haha.. Some nice cars on the list, but there is one grevious over sight... 

You managed to miss out Japan's most popular sports car of all time! Have a guess...

Paz


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

MX5


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Whoops!! Can one of the moderators add it to the list!

Anthony


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

I aint talkin bout no MX5! Aiiiiiii!!! Damn yous Lee! hahaha.. 

Im talkin bout Toyota AE86 Corolla Levin and Sprinter Trueno.


















Paz


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm not so sure if I class that as 'modern' though?!?!

Wicked machines!

Anthony


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah, youre right.. I forgot about the modern part! Well any excuse to post some pics 

Paz


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Lovely car mate, is that your AE86 in the pictures?


----------



## PazzaAE86 (Nov 13, 2002)

Nah, thats Taka's car, from the recent D1 USA Tryouts.. Ive got some of mine, ill go try dig em out for you? Mine is a Levin style tho, so no pop-up lights.. Sorry bout the size 



























Not quite as awesome as Taka's im afraid, but it should be closer soon (wheels, coilovers all bought, just gotta fit em)..

Thanks

Paz


----------



## JDMDaveR34GTR (Nov 21, 2002)

Regular NSX... very nice... NSX R..even more nice :smokin:


and pazza.. that is very nice... haha Hachi Roku!!


----------



## john-boy (Jun 21, 2003)

Well, at the risk of being slightly controversial (could be considered a bad move for a first post), I'm voting for the 300zx .... I guess that's no surprise if you look to the left 

But, whilst I love all the other cars in this poll, without exception, I do think the Z32 stands out as having a claim as being a watershed in the development of the Japanese super car. It's got the looks, performance and heritage that makes me love it! 

Just my 2p ....

CheerZ,
JB.


----------



## SMW1 (Jun 21, 2003)

Yep 300zx for me as well.
It just looks so dam fine. !!!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

300zx is a glorious motor, prefer NSX & RX7 personally but it is certainly as capable as the Supra.

Anthony.


----------



## lexus1581 (Jun 21, 2003)

I would take the RX-7 FD. Its looks are stunning, it handles extremely well and could be modded just as well as any other car on the poll.


----------



## Eric 24vTT (Jun 21, 2003)

300ZX for me too, best car I have ever driven


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice to see the Z-club relaxing in their new home !! lol

  

J.............


----------



## Eric 24vTT (Jun 21, 2003)

LOL 

I love all fast cars, but I really love Jap fast cars.
Skylines rock, so do Supras and RX7s 


I still love me little 300 more though


----------



## b19rks (Jun 21, 2003)

Im another 300zx owner voting likewise too, oh and were from 300zx.co.uk, not the Z club!!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

TOP THREAD!
I got no idea... Big fan of the supra but find them very very werid to sit in...
rex... dont like their engine tone..
ahhhh
GTiR or EVO me thinks....

so hard :S


----------



## SMW1 (Jun 21, 2003)

Piggaz said:


> *TOP THREAD!
> I got no idea... Big fan of the supra but find them very very werid to sit in...*


Sitting in this will make you feel better


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

SMW1 said:


> *Sitting in this will make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 i take it?

ahh not too shabby  :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Whats that big slidey thing in the middle next to the red light then??

Never seen one of those in a sports car before    

James....................


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Bladey, that's a shame, because with such a deficit in your experience you may have de-valued your entire postings to date...  :smokin: 

I suggest that when the £10k 190mph car is finished you take it for a drive... If I had a few months free I'd even offer to teach you how to drive an Auto properly...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*cool*

Iain,

It would be my absolute pleasure to take your car for a spin mate. I am actually looking forward to seeing it more than you may think. I actually like soarers, and think they have a very purposeful attitude.

No need to spend months on me, just a couple of pointers would be good, I like to learn most things by myself anyway where that kind of thing is concerned.

James.............


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

You are on the list matey...


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

For me it's the mitsubishi evo because you can make it very fast(Norris designs Evo 7 RS).

Target Weight 1200-1250Kg
0-60Mph - 2.79 So Far (Road Tyres)
0-100Mph - 5.99 So Far (Road Tyres)
1/4 Mile Target - Sub 10.5 Secs
Top Speed Target - 215 Mph


















http://web.norrisdesigns.com/Feature_Cars_view.asp?FCid=28&strcat=1&id=1&cid=0


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Suitable only for towing Caravans... 

For Simon... http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/default.htm hahaha.


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

Mycroft you can convince me of many things. But I have to draw the line at autos.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

When you grow up it'll all make sense, trust me...


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

What a boring response, sell it to me baby. Autos are good because?????


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

This isn't really the right place... but if you go here... http://www.jkwebdesign.co.uk/lexusclub/upandrunning.htm and go to the bottom then you have a small start... I did write a paper on new auto design a couple of years back that updated my original from '91... I could hunt it out if you are realy interested... but am reluctant on a mainly Manual users forum...


----------



## Paul Z (Jun 22, 2003)

*another Zed Head*

TT Zed please  oh & Mycroft is wrong, only ever buy a Manual (sorry Mark  ) TT!!










gotta love em! :smokin:


----------



## Paul Z (Jun 22, 2003)

ps, the nissan micra next to it is a 400bhp, turbocharged, supercharged nutter machine with NOS, so no taking the ****


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Never buy the Turbo 300ZX with an Auto'box... it ain't upto the job... it is barely upto the task of the N/A unit... so you are right... only for all the wrong reasons... sorry.

The only good 'mid-range auto'box made inJapan is the A34* series made by Toyota and the A61* series from the same source and the lovely Honda unit that used to be in the Legend...


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

Turbo 6 Soarers - manual 
rwkW name comments 
345 Martin Donnon single turbo manual (462 rwhp) 
314 Karl Hardy Twin turbo manual 

Turbo 6 Soarers - automatic 
166.0 Wayne Looker Pod, cat back exhaust 
161.8 Ben Runkle Boost controller (12psi), rear mufflers 
157 Neville Waldron 3 inch cat back, pod 
151.5 Frank Savage 


All the autos are a little limp wristed Mycroft, wouldnt you agree? I know the manuals are more seriously tuned, although I think this reflects on the characters of the auto owners.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Another poor soul who doesn't understand why dynos don't work with the A340e gearbox... 

Plus, the Auto'box is for the reserved individual like me, I'm very reserved and timid... 

When you can do a sub 5sec 0-60 and 30-70 in just a fraction over 3 secs and do it repeatedly time after time day after day and never get it wrong then i will be as impressed with you and your figures as I am as impressed by my Auto'box... until then... well, being timid I won't say where you ought to put those figures but it doesn't need too much imagination I hope... even for you.

Timid, slow, low-powered Mycroft...


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

And when you can go for a drive in your auto and have as much fun as I do in a manual then I will be impressed. 

I have datalogged 100-140mph times that I could provide, they were done on my old engine spec running 1.1bar, 100-140 5.6 secs done in forth gear.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Was that just before or during the run it blew itself to bits... never trust a ****er Rotary engine...


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

About two runs before it blew, although that was due to a plastic injector diffuser going through the rear housing, a one off, that could have happened on any engine.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Excuses....


----------



## JRK (Feb 5, 2003)

I voted the almighty Supra.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Mycroft, I have been been tempted by a Auto Supra as they are less dough to buy in Japan than a 6-speed, are you saying that the auto is as quick as the manual, I was put off a little as I can only afford an Auto and I though it would probably be a [email protected] drive, but if its good then..........
Anyone else with Auto Supra's that can back them up?

Anthony.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Supras... you're asking ME about Supras...  ged-outta-here... hahaha


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

OK Mycroft I know you LOVE Supra's but what do you think of the Supra Auto box, not the medallion man looks.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Only kidding matey... 

The auto'box in the Supra MKIV is the A343E it is the 'manual overirde' version it lockup each gear so you don't get down changes if you're clumsy with your feet...

I don't like it because I have very delicate sensitive feet, not medallion man plates of meat... 

It is still a fine Auto'box and it will be quicker on the road than the manual and less wearing... you could ask the couple of Supra owners on here... (they adore me and follow me around throwing flowers at my feet... I have told them I am NOT the Messiah and to go away... my Mother even told them... less politely ...) 

The A34*E is a great 'box... a class act...


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*mycroft*

AKA Automan!


----------



## LEIGH (Jul 8, 2002)

Mycroft,

Why would your mate want an AUTO Soarer, when for that money, he could have a manual one plus your mods???

By the way is was me with the Metallic Green Soarer at the Hopper!!!

Thanks to Bladerider for setting the score straight.
People were queueing to batter me, thinking I was Mycroft!!

Then they realised it was a proper Soarer with a Manual box.

Leigh


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The manual isn't as nice [IMO] it doesn't feel 'right' the car was designed for an Auto, the manual was a 'sop' to appease the 3 pedal fanatics... the air tract is too long/ too convoluted so is not really suited to minimisng lag... some people love them, I don't and 95% of UK owners agree with me... to each, their own.

This is the third £10k car all so far have been autos... after my mods, the auto will outdrag the manual quite easily...

So you bathed in my reflected glory did you?

Did you like your 15minutes of fame?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lol*



Mycroft said:


> *So you bathed in my reflected glory did you?
> 
> Did you like your 15minutes of fame?
> 
> *


He looked decidedly nervous when I went up and asked who he was !!! lol

Still a lovely car though, it has a "air of purpose" about it that is hard to pin down to one specific thing, eg spoilers, rims, vents etc

J............ 

Nice meeting you Leigh.


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

just seen this thread
can't be bothered to read it all though
......I must admit for looks and sheer solid feel I'm with Mycroft, has to be a Soarer....in Champagne and brown leather.....it just looks good enough to eat
Anyway back to reality
For sheer muscle and presence, and I dare say performance, although I don't know
The Mitsubishi Starion............from what the mid 80's
oh and
The original Datsun 240/260 Z........I'd have one now if I could.
oh and
The Toyota Crown Special from the 70's because they lokk pompous and straight laced and a friend of my mothers had one that was then 12 years old and had done nearly 300K miles and was as smooth as the day it was new and only ever had routine maintenance.....only let down by rust!!...an unsung hero that proved to me way back then that Jap cars, mechanically at least, were bomb proof
Thats me done
Regards
wroestar


----------



## LEIGH (Jul 8, 2002)

It was good to meet with people from the GTR owners club at last.

Mycroft, I have to agree to disagree on the AUTO/MANUAL, the reason 99% of Soarers are Auto is because the Manual is as rare as rocking horse.

Unlike GTR's, 300ZX, etc, the Soarer was seen more as a high speed luxury car. Most Japanese buyers of such cars would buy Auto as the preferred choice. Its only the serious petrol head who will buy Manual in Japan.

Leigh.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I think you are spot-on... with cars limited to 280hp the aerodynamics and smoothness of running was precedent... having a 'power-race' truncated at 280hp changes the perspective for manufacturers... and owners alike... if you do only 20miles a day in crowded traffic, even the most mad of petrol heads is gonna think hard about something that gets him there with least effort... just how much fun is riding a clutch and changing gears everyday for 30 years?


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

wroestar said:


> *
> The Toyota Crown Special from the 70's because they lokk pompous and straight laced and a friend of my mothers had one that was then 12 years old and had done nearly 300K miles and was as smooth as the day it was new and only ever had routine maintenance.....only let down by rust!!...an unsung hero that proved to me way back then that Jap cars, mechanically at least, were bomb proof
> Thats me done
> Regards
> wroestar   *


i agree 100% with you
the toyota crown is indeed what i consider the BEST car ever , not in term of performance or stuff like that ( anyone want a 1gz N/A in front of ya ) but as a perfectly normal car
the crown makes more sense than any other car in the world including german cars which i dont really like a lot (excluding M5)
even though my old crown does not work now (never will) i still like it a lot.

peace


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

only when the 300zx.co.uk lot come over here could we ever have an argument about auto/manual on a Skyline forum ffs


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

We Auto drivers won that arguement ages ago... tsk!!

[wanna see pretty?... http://www.toyotaimportsforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=14181#post14181 ]


----------



## warm beer (Jun 10, 2003)

must be a scooby STi, it started it all :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

warm beer said:


> *must be a scooby STi, it started it all :smokin: :smokin: *


er started what exactly?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Just thought I would resurrect this thread. 

Its nice to see the FD RX7 has taken first place as I believe its the only car likely to challenge the GTR for fastest Jap car in the future. I know many of you wont agree with me but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Nippe (Jan 1, 2004)

I like the Honda NSX!!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Now that the engine specs from the US's high powered MR2's are becoming more obtainable for less than silly cash, I forsee the MR2 having a bit more presence in the 1/4 stakes. MR2 and RX-7 are similar sized beasts and with 600hp on tap, both will give the Skyline a good run.

I voted GT4 cos I love them, again, get a 650-700 brake ST205 (not immensely hard, there are quite a few ST185's in the states with this figure) and that'll be of similar power to weight as the Norris Evo VII since the new evo's aren't exactly svelte (spelling?).

@ Mycroft, I can kind of understand where you're coming from on the Auto front. Torque converter instead of clutch = less chance of slip and probably a lot less munchable by a high torque engine. Doesnt it have very wide spread gearing though for 190 out of a 3 speed, unless the overdrive gives the equivalent of halving the final drive ratio?

General comment on the Auto horsepower debate, autoboxes electronics are designed to change down when the engine is subject to a certain workload, ie too low rpm or the driver wants greater acceleration, so they change down. Rollers apply a resistive load to the wheels, so the auto will keep trying to change down, but for an accurate power figure you need the car to stay in as close to top gear as poss to get the lowest drive ratio. (thats my thinking, I'm tired and I've got a whole day of studying Engineering Dynamics ahead of me, if it aint correct, bite me, i dont wana be told!)


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

an evo of course


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

moses said:


> *an evo of course  *


Who'd have guessed.    

Mine would have to be a Supra, or RX7.:smokin:


----------



## Jimmy Dell (Jan 18, 2004)

Subaru, but then I'm slightly biased.  

Otherwise it's the NSX for me.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

AJFleming,

You said that the cars listed in the poll are RWD/4WD only, but then you have included the NSX, which is MR.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

LSR said:


> *AJFleming,
> 
> You said that the cars listed in the poll are RWD/4WD only, but then you have included the NSX, which is MR. *


WTF? 

Eh? Its RWD mate! Mid-mounted cars are RWD or 4WD...

MR stands for mid-mounted, rear drive. What wheels did you think it drove, the front? The middle? lol  

Dont get car knowlege from Gran Tourismo! (about the only place ive ever seen the term MR used) 




Edited slightly to not look such like a nasty coont, lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

SteveN said:


> *
> 
> Edited slightly to not look such like a nasty coont, lol *



   

lolololololololol


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the performance of the EVO but not the looks. If I could have an evo Engine and chassis on a facelift FTO body it would be the perfect car for me  as thats not going to happen I voted MR2 as I am not fortunate enough to have driven most of the others. For the money the MR2 Turbo is a performance bargin.

Chris Lynch


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

SteveN said:


> *Edited slightly to not look such like a nasty coont, lol *


Failed.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

LSR said:


> *AJFleming,
> 
> You said that the cars listed in the poll are RWD/4WD only, but then you have included the NSX, which is MR. *


 
I suppose I should have carefully read the text


----------



## mike_turbo (Jan 20, 2004)

hello from the mlr

i would vote evo 6

so i did


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

mike_turbo said:


> *hello from the mlr
> 
> i would vote evo 6
> 
> so i did  *


Why aren't there two options for Evos? 

Reims blue Evo 6 and a normal, 'sane' Evo!  :smokin: 

Just joking with you, Mike.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

something nasty is gonna happen soon the evo boys are gonna vote for the soarer for a joke so pls dont count those votes


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

moses said:


> *something nasty is gonna happen soon the evo boys are gonna vote for the soarer for a joke so pls dont count those votes  *


Seems to me like this club is being invaded by the Evo forum, moses?


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

it is mate


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

what about the ZZII? ( the 2001 version)
that baby kicks ass!


----------



## Chalky (Sep 16, 2003)

I have driven nearly all, I will bore you all for a minute:
Supra- never a turbo, only N/A but still quick
300zx- one of my favorites- 5 speed's are crazy!
RX7- very quick
NSX- nope
GTO- big top end, but otherwise not for me.
EVO- My favorite (untill R32 arrived recently)
WRX- good- rather have the legacy RS/B4 RSK saloon
MR2- not actually that easy to get sideways!
200SX- I love S15's
S2000- Nope
GTiR- I think slightly overated.
GT4- these are very fast.
Soarer- A very comfortable ride, with some leg room in the back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chalky (Sep 16, 2003)

By the way, where was mention of the Legacy's? These are very quick and would urinate on quite a few performance cars.
Estate and Saloon!!


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi Guys

Glad to see the NSX came out so well on the vote

If anybody fancies one I am selling mine 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/detail.asp?i=16675&s=328

Dale
NSX 1


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

check the sig if you havent guessed already!!


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi All

NSX 1 has been sold

Dale


----------



## Z32 Fairlady (Feb 24, 2004)

Most def will have to be the Z car what a beauty


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nissan 350 Z S-tune GT*

Surprisingly good looking.


----------



## mr pulsar (Sep 28, 2003)

RX7 Generation 3 TT mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blobsta (Jun 28, 2002)

I like them all, including the lexus 

but i'm currently liking my 200sx at the mo


----------



## Hearnia (Apr 4, 2004)

Has to be Evo VI Tommi Mak, bit of rally heritage.


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Gotta be S2000 for me, as I own one   

Just bought it last week as I can't quite justify the cost of an R34 Skyline yet. Absolutely loving it, the VTEC engine is seriously addictive and encourages you to absolute gun it at every opportunity! Here's a piccy:


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

RX7 FD for me. never owned a car that turned so many heads .. and nearly made me smile as much as the liner! (ok .. I have had 3 FDs so perhaps a little bias! lol).


----------



## liamfowler (Aug 31, 2003)

sorry but the new Z is utterly vile, in 20 years time people will be like...what were they thinking?! it looks out of date already, and they are nothing special at all to drive, the s15 silvia is way better to drive, its a real sports car. The Z is an unfortunate result of trying to appeal to the american market. My vote goes to the current model NSX type R. Followed by ttrx7, the tt supra also has a motor that is as good if not better than my gtr, and my gtr has one hell of a motor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

*Hmmm*

End of debate:









I will have one.



:smokin:


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

What a shame!
You have forgotten about the Mazda 323/Familia GT-R, which is a car quite similar to the Sunny GTi-R (only better ) I`ve owned two of these, one almost stock, and one "lightly" tuned.

You can read more about these cars @ Mazdafun , they`ve actually done comparison test between a Sunny and a Familia 

The Mazda was only built in 2500 examples, so it`s not a very common car. I think most of the cars produced was LHD, which makes them even rarer in the UK. I do know that quite a few GTi-R owners in the UK sold their cars to buy one of these great pocket-rockets from Mazda. With their 43:57 tourqe split, they are great fun, especially on snow.The car comes fitted with a rather big IHI ballbearing turbocharger, not bad for a 92 Mazda  I will own another one of these in the near future, no EVO or Impreza will change my mind. I changed the exhaust, intercooler, filter, upped the boost and replaced the stock rubber hoses with a custom hard pipe-kit. This resulted in 335bhp @ the engine (measured on a very optimistic dyno, around 300hp is more believable).


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Never understood whats so good about NSXs...
I wonder how many lovers of them has actually driven one?

Apart from looking like some tackys 80s wedge POS, they jus not that fast in a straight line.
Ive driven (ok, caned) 2, and was oh so dissapointed.

Suprcar my ass.

Admittedly the newest ones without the popup lights and revised bodykit looks more modern, but still basicly the same car...

Gimme a GTR/Rx7/Supra anyday (Esp as theyd get modded)


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I voted for the NSX having never driven one; but then again I've not driven any of the cars on the list  
It gets my vote simply because I think they look great, I saw one in the long stay car park at Heathrow and it has serious presence even when stationary.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I voted for it too I think. Ive heard that from a driving point of view everything is just right and Ive not spoken to someone who has driven one and not loved it yet.

As for its speed, I guess you have a point but it depends what your after. A friend of mine has an Exige, and its not fast at all in a straight but in the right situation its awesome - Ive never seen so many upset villagers in such a short period of time  :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Apart from looking like some tackys 80s wedge POS












Hmm, i think you maybe needing a ocular examination fella.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

SteveN said:


> they jus not that fast in a straight line.



Never thought of a car as a complete package then Steve ??? You know..............corners and all that stuff you might need to slow down for !! (I know youre not big on slow anything after all !!) lol

J


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> As for its speed, I guess you have a point but it depends what your after. A friend of mine has an Exige, and its not fast at all in a straight but in the right situation its awesome - Ive never seen so many upset villagers in such a short period of time  :smokin:


Funny you should mention an Exige, as ive driven one of them too (and many lower powered Elises), and i LOVE them!
Its not all striaght line speed, like said, theres a lot faster around than Elise/Exige but they are GREAT fun.

NSX? Too big to throw around on the road (big cars can be thrown around, but they jus dont feel like that, not on the road anyhow), and not very fast in a straight line (and looks ghey to me  ), equals not a car im a fan of.
Probably better on a track, but theres a LOT better track cars too....



senna said:


> Hmm, i think you maybe needing a ocular examination fella.


I dont know what that means, but if is some kind of gay-innuendo, im not interested, lol


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

*200sx*

I think this is the best introduction to a "proper car" you could have these days.
Its quick, handles well , cheap to buy and run, easy to tinker with, reliable and in my opinion still looks great ( s13  ) It may not be as fast or as impressive as some of the others but what other practical, rear wheel drive 200bhp+ lsd equipped sports car can you get for under £4k. Its certainly the best intro to Japanese sports cars I can think of. I will have a tear in my eye when mine goes to make way for R32. 
(the nieghbours have all said the prefer my old car! if only they Knew  )


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I voted RX7, but it was a close decision between that and the NSX.

As for not being fast in a straight line? Nothing to separate a new one from a GTR in standard trim and as for mods - strap a supercharger to it for a few grand and you'll be needing to spend more than that on the Skyline to keep up!

I think the bodyshape has aged very well too, just like the R32 :smokin: 

Plus you're looking at double the price of a good RX7 to get a good NSX!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Honda NSX all the way


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah, I voted RX7. I used to own a big single turbo FD3S and I loved it. Great to drive and light enough to be able to take around the curvey stuff with confidence too. Only downfall is they are real thirsty  

Would have voted NSX but like pikey said, real expensive even for an older car. They are probably the most expensive second hand japanese car on the market, year for year.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

I might be showing my age a bit here, but for me it would have to be a Mitsubishi Starion Turbo. I used to love them, and I still do.


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Never understood whats so good about NSXs...
> I wonder how many lovers of them has actually driven one?
> 
> Apart from looking like some tackys 80s wedge POS, they jus not that fast in a straight line.
> ...


If you want straight line speed you might as well buy a dragster, the NSX has it's (deserved) reputation due to it's fantastic handling and ability to humble more powerful cars when you throw some corners into the equation. It also has more road presence than many Japanese cars you could mention, Skyline included. Looks *are* subjective though....


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Would have to be a modded supra im afraid!!
RW drive big hp and sound the tits on full chat    
Just a bit too bling for the top spot!
Not keen on the rx7 as they are too small in the cockpit and got that ridiculous engine!!!  
JAY


----------



## Jamie_K (Feb 26, 2004)

thats what makes it stand out jay that engine!

personally i wouldnt mind an rx7 with a huuuuge single turbo, if i could afford the petrol!
and the looks have dated so well, like most jap cars though i guess


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

I like the s2000 after going in one last week at great speed in lanes.
I always wanted a rx7 (most beautiful Jap car) or TT Supra(beast looking) but I need a baby seat in the back!!!

I've had 2 200sx's s13 and s14 and loved both of them so much. Easily tunable, cheap reliable, and well quick. I love those cars

I drove a impreza recently and wasn't too impressed and drove the GTRR33 i'm buying on sunday and loved that


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

The RX7 with a Triple Rotor engine conversion good for 900 bhp


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

blueskygtr said:


> Would have to be a modded supra im afraid!!
> RW drive big hp and sound the tits on full chat
> Just a bit too bling for the top spot!
> Not keen on the rx7 as they are too small in the cockpit and got that ridiculous engine!!!
> JAY


Whats ridicuous about the engine? Its incredible. Rebuild costs are very cheap next to a skyline - £2000 for a rebuild??!? Skyline engine seem to blow up almost as much anyway! I have heard of rotary engine lasting 181,000 miles! How is that ridiculous - to me that is incredible.

It really is time people started forgetting 'myths' and getting on with the reality.

Ant.

PS When I started this poll the 350Z wasnt even out - so thats why its not on. 323 GTR - yes it should have been included also the AE86. But we live and learn.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Ant.
> 
> PS When I started this poll the 350Z wasnt even out - so thats why its not on. 323 GTR - yes it should have been included also the AE86. But we live and learn.


what about that new fast Nissan Micra!!!


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

has any one said a 1992 subaru legacy turbo..so under rated but what started the impreza off !


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

nsx-r for me. dream car,other than an R34 gtr nur


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I cant believe this thread is still going after a year and a quarter.

Ant.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I wonder how many people joined up just to vote for their car too


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> I wonder how many people joined up just to vote for their car too


LOL quite a few I expect. I wonder how many people get an email telling them someone has replied to this thread!!! Bet its LOADS!

Ant.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> LOL quite a few I expect. I wonder how many people get an email telling them someone has replied to this thread!!! Bet its LOADS!
> 
> Ant.


they do your head in after a while!!!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I voted the Mits. GTO, not really a drivers car, dead handling, over assisted etc.etc. but I love its looks. Maybe they are a bit dated but I still think the GTO is a beautiful looking car and overlooked because of its bad reputation,.
I also like the FTO another nearly car, really nicely balanced, but severley underpowered and both are very reliable if cared for, seem to be relegated to the 'ladies car' category. 
If the people who brought us the Evo could have worked the same magic on the GTO & FTO you would have two top cars. 
Other than that I'd just take my Skyline thanks.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Personally I think it looks like a cross between a Corvette and a Pajero.
Probably the Jap sports car I dislike the most, poor to drive, poor reliability and horrendous looks IMHO. 

Sorry to all GTO owners reading this but I really dont like them.  

Ant.



liquidculture said:


> I voted the Mits. GTO, not really a drivers car, dead handling, over assisted etc.etc. but I love its looks. Maybe they are a bit dated but I still think the GTO is a beautiful looking car and overlooked because of its bad reputation,.
> I also like the FTO another nearly car, really nicely balanced, but severley underpowered and both are very reliable if cared for, seem to be relegated to the 'ladies car' category.
> If the people who brought us the Evo could have worked the same magic on the GTO & FTO you would have two top cars.
> Other than that I'd just take my Skyline thanks.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I suppose taste is a personal thing and we all differ but I do agree with the poor to drive & poor reliability. I have allways liked the look of them though. I think its the curves I go for, the same with the FTO, all cars are becoming angular these days the F&GTO's remind me more of the old british designs. My all time favourites are the XK jags and the MGA's and the GTO & FTO carry a bit of that for me. I think a true sports car should have curves which is why I like the 33 more than the 32 or 34. 
Like I said though if only Mitsubishi would apply the Evo attributes to a true sports car they would have a real winner.
Still, taste is personal.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think the FTO is a nice looking car - I agree with you on that one.

I think that there are sports cars and then there are muscle cars. The RX7, NSX etc. are sports car with the curvy sweepy lines, lightweight chassis and powerful engine.
The Skyline GTR, Supra etc. are muscle cars and when its a muscle car I like the nice boxy shape - especially the R32.
To me the GTO is a [email protected] of both concepts with a bit of old man lexus and 4x4 off roader thrown in for good (or indeed bad) effect.  

Ant.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

The GTO has had it then, but there are curvy muscle cars - Ford GT40, Cobra etc, a bit more sophisticated in their lines than a Supra. I guess my preference is for the more sophisticated shapes where function and form meet rather than one following the other. 
And real muscle in the traditional sense is more to be found in cubes than horses which leaves the GTR and Supra out in a category of their own, both have fairly puny engines in terms of cc.
I hope that the 35 will be going more towards the big V8 setup bringing it into Ferrari and Lambo territory which still allow high revs but also some real muscle too. With Nissans abilities they should be able to produce an engine like that without the usual weight problems.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I had to vote for the Subaru, just cause I love my new STi. The thing is great some much potential and so much fun to drive. Other then that i would have to say the Ford mustang Cobra.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The Supra TT got my vote. Big power back out action!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I notice a few votes for the Lexus Soarer, I like the look of them what are they like?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

voted toyota supra i think they look great


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

honda nsx for me  i know its not on the list, but a 240z would be very nice too :smokin:


----------



## ilusiv1 (May 29, 2004)

Evo hands down, If there were no such thing as Skyline GTR then i'd be driving a Evo!


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

another vote for the nsx


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup . . . Another NSX here....  

Shame there was no option for the AE86 (Haichiroku)


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Supra TT for me!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Damn.....only rear wheel drive......

My little old civic is good fun....... over 270 bhp at the flywheel........


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Over 2 years and this is still going!

Ant.


----------



## Billbo (Jun 5, 2005)

EVO 6 for me. Best of all the Evos me thinks


----------



## ReX (Aug 16, 2005)

ReX FD


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

RX-7 all day long...   

I was also tempted by an NSX until I bought a stunning yellow one with bodykit, SE28 alloys, a special exhaust system, Type R gearbox, etc....Had it for about a week before I decided I definitely didn't want an NSX....

Very nice handling, sound and build quality. Also turned a lot of heads.

However, it wasn't anywhere near quick enough to be exciting. Even a standard RX-7 is more entertaining with even better handling.

Sold the NSX within a week and haven't looked back.

Having driven all Jap Sports cars in various tuning guises, I still say, the RX-7 is still the best of the Jap Sports cars... It rewards a good driver in a way no other Jap car with electronic aids can do.... It's also one of the quickest on real roads.

R32 GT-R's are a close second for me...


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

RX7 for me aswell, got a single turbo one at the minute which is shortly being sold to make way for the return of an R32 GTR, no idea why i sold mine last year but coming back bigger and more powerful


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

I miss the old brutal power of my GTR33 Stage One, against the more even (upto 5000rpm) then the insane vtec (5000rpm +).
I often hanker for that turbo madness, I am big big fan of turbocharged cars... mebbie ill get the NSX supercharged !


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

I have to admit....I have several friends with the Mazda street ported turboed FD and Fc3s Rx-7's that are running on the street with 1/4 mile slips of 11.70's and faster that impress the heck out of my Butt Dyno.
And exotic looks really ...for the entry fee.

I'm oldschool Hybrid though....even though it won't make a spec for a vote......Datsun 240-Z ,2.8 T/3-T/4 turbo with 3" exhaust and all comforts....air con., power windows etc.
Still faster than 90% on the roads today.
.......now how do I upload a picture ??  
Vinny :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

send it to me and ill stick it up for ya - I LOVE 240Z's !!


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

senna said:


> send it to me and ill stick it up for ya - I LOVE 240Z's !!


 Exellent !.......whats your email ?( in a PM )
Vinny :smokin:


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

GT-R Z said:


> I have to admit....I have several friends with the Mazda street ported turboed FD and Fc3s Rx-7's that are running on the street with 1/4 mile slips of 11.70's and faster that impress the heck out of my Butt Dyno.
> And exotic looks really ...for the entry fee.
> 
> I'm oldschool Hybrid though....even though it won't make a spec for a vote......Datsun 240-Z ,2.8 T/3-T/4 turbo with 3" exhaust and all comforts....air con., power windows etc.
> ...


 (http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/vinceinator/6eeaf9a3.jpg)
(http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/vinceinator/63e1cb37.jpg )
Ok...see if that works ??
Vinny :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

try:









like 










but with no spaces 










Cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

Ah ha..........I see now. Easier than I thought. Thanks Senna !
I collected a few Veilside bits for her last year. 3-piece wheels,3.25" stainless exhaust, steering wheel, boost gauge etc.
Still need to install them though,just sittin there.  
Apologies if this seems like thread highjacking ??
Vinny


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Really torn between the big Soarer and the little RX7 FD3S. Eventually went for Soarer because it has true GT luxury factor built in, making motorway driving magic, and looks almost as good as the RX7 shapewise. Both constantly draw admiring stares. Eminently tuneable too, without losing the luxury, and you have such a choice of engines and other spec. RX7 pure sports and great fun to drive, but cockpit plastic tacky, reminding me of my old 1.6 CRX Del Sol VTi VTEC 158bhp. Besides, the UK cops seem to jump on RX7s. Why is that??? I'd love to take the FD round the Ring, though. 

Why couldn't we vote for more than one? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

erm it has to be the supra for me then. i love the interior...its build 'for' the driver. 

it was a hard choice between the NSX, FD3S and the supra. on the first page there was the bloke who was 6'4'', and he barely fit into it. i'm 6'8'', so i probally won't lol. do you guys think i'll be able to fit in the driver seat in a R32, or R33(R34 is abit expensive!)? or is there a way i can safely extend the bars the seat sits on so i can fit?(to bad for the passenger who has to sit behind me, would be one of my baby brother's then!) cheers for the help!


----------



## ADAM M (Jul 19, 2005)

RX7 by a mile....


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

For sure the RX-7! Got a love the rotary engine! So unique and simple!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

NSX all the way. Come on tell me this aint sexy. I have an older one on the way from Japan soon and have the kit ready to make it like this one.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Those volks are amazing, I was never really too sure about them but seeing them on that NSX totally changes my mind


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking NSX...


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a pretty nice looking NSX! For sure I would like the opportunity to drive one! But for a fun good car, RX-7 all the way! Mmmm 3rd gen with a 20B in it!! Drool!!!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

that nsx looks cool, but for me it would be the ae86 corolla


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Toyota Supra for me 

I nearly ended up buying one instead of the Skyline but luckily I came to my senses


----------



## PAC MAN (Jun 23, 2003)

*NSX i think*

hate to be a Nsx is a grate car to drive so is the supra skyline is just a really fun car so it’s a hard one to pic lol and having all three in the family is a good why of seeing hehehe

I think im going g to have to pic the NSX as when she is in the dry there is not more that can be as good handling and have the response and feel when In her


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*350 Z*

350 Z :smokin:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Voted RX-7 FD3S. God i love that car as much as i love the BNR32 which is a lot of love, trust me. 2nd dream car actually.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

drewby said:


> 350 Z :smokin:


this thread is older than the 350  

started on 16th June 2003

/steve


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Who keeps dragging this thread up?! As Steve says I started it getting on for 3 years ago.

Amazing how times change, at the time there was no 350Z or RX8 to name but a few. Also at the time the AE86 was still a bit of a clt car over here, now they are known to many more people and really need adding to the list.

Ant.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Kinda like the Honda Integra type R, about a 1998 model, after the NSX of course.

Mark


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

For a fun car i'd say ep82 starlet turbo. cheap and cheerful


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Peter said:


> If you want more, let me know which ones and I'll add them to the list....



I'd take a Cosmo with a 3 rotor. :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

aaa damn i ment to put the impreza turbo instead of the supra, oh well i love it too


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Can someone close this thread for gods sake


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wait Wait Wait Wait Wait . . . . .

The Mitsu GTO is the best japanese performance car, and the best sports car in the world . .


. . .now you can close the thread.:chuckle:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Wait Wait Wait Wait Wait . . . . .
> 
> The Mitsu GTO is the best japanese performance car, and the best sports car in the world . .
> 
> ...


Slight spelling error. 
It's supposed to read "The Mitsu GTO is the *heaviest* japanese performance car, and the *heaviest* sports car in the world" :chuckle: 

I have to say that I like the S15 best. Even like it more than my Skyline :flame: 

Could be another story if it was a R34GTR though.


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

supra hands down for me.... i used to have one.... and my buddy lets me track his all the time... his is tilton clutch, big breaks, 3100 pounds, flat powercurve of 600whp with almost equal tq numbers...... i would consider the engine a little bit better then the RB26.... thats the ONLY car with a better engine.....


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

:chairshot I thought this was a skyline forum,not the supra appreciation society,lol

The evo 6 is still one of my favorite japs.It was either one of those or a gtr!
lookily sense prevailed!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

For me it would have to be the FD3.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

for me it is the fd and the evo. two superb cars!

cheers


----------



## Robbo (Jun 9, 2007)

Toyota Supra TT MkIV :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

for me the Subaru Impreza, as it seemed to open up the whole Jap scene in the UK. Having bought my first one in 1998 and never parted cash with anything but Japanese turbo's since. Long live the classic


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Well it has to be the EVO especially the 6 but I do fancy the 9 aswell


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

how can this poll not have the AE86 rwd corolla?

they should be govt issue- best car ever, bar the R32


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

gavman said:


> how can this poll not have the AE86 rwd corolla?
> 
> they should be govt issue- best car ever, bar the R32


Here Here! Hachi-Roku all the way! :smokin:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Luckham said:


> Here Here! Hachi-Roku all the way! :smokin:


I'll 3rd that! :chuckle: :chuckle: AE86's can make you giggle every time you get behind the wheel.

Miguel.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

300zx.

:X


----------



## JapAddicted (May 19, 2007)

Supra MK4 :bowdown1:


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

240z!:smokin:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

that is a TOP photo, miguel

is that you in yours?

momentum oversteer on the corner entry...very nice :smokin: 

ae86 is the ONLY car i can do that in!

gav


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

What awesome taste on this forum  

I went the FD3S/RX7 - I intend on owning a Series 8 RS or RZ in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

gavman said:


> that is a TOP photo, miguel
> 
> is that you in yours?
> 
> ...


Yes mate - it is .. It's possible to throw in & keep a well sorted AE86 in sideways a fairly long time before the apex comes up  AE86's need greater entry speed to do this than turbo cars with more power as you know 
But keeping them screaming is half the fun of these cars.

Miguel.


----------



## bigboss21 (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the nsx styling, best honda has to offer, since i am not a fan of FWD


----------



## Minko (May 3, 2007)

RZ Supra:chuckle:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Supra.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R35 GT-R (well it isn't a Skyline)


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Yakozan said:


> Slight spelling error.
> It's supposed to read "The Mitsu GTO is the *heaviest* japanese performance car, and the *heaviest* sports car in the world" :chuckle:
> 
> I have to say that I like the S15 best. Even like it more than my Skyline :flame:
> ...




UMM NO! Its not the heaviest... i believe it has been replaced by the new GTR as the HEAVIEST!! 

I dont know why the GTO got so much flak... i owned an unmodified facelift twin turbo with the 6spd getrag box, ... and that was the model they adressed alot of the boaty handling issues. Yes it still had the understeer a like a FWD biased car, or as most of you guys are aware, like a WRX STi, but mine was standard and was very amazed how much tourque was available down low. And even tho it was such a heavy car, was still quite nimble around the bendy stuff as my mate with a 98 Type R will know  

dont know why they arnt as modified as the other japanese sports cars...


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

NSX for sure! A good condition 1992 model are almost as expensive as a R34!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

in this row: NSX,RX7, SUPRA, FAIRLADY Z32, SLIVIA, FTO, GTO . .ex . . . .


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

RX-7! I think that will be my next car


----------



## johnathan (Nov 7, 2007)

nsx deffinatly
rx7, 350z, evo, pulsar gtir


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

Gotto be the Honda NSX....another great jap supercar . Would have got one but their quite rare and my budget didn't reach.

One of my all time greats.


----------



## Hataish (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, This post is very informative, however there are some queries to ask about some specific topic. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Thanks,


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

do a search, if you don't find what you're looking for start a new thread

and welcome aboard


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

You havnt even got the good cars listed .....

240 Z
Datsun 1200 Coupe
Nissan 240 RS
RX3


----------



## GPEGTR (Mar 4, 2008)

NSX is the ultimate sexy car if there is such a thing. Soarer would come next for sure


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Another vote for AE86 Levin


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

£ for bucks fun - Integra DC2


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

the NSX for sure, bit pricey tho'! RX7 a close 2nd:thumbsup: wanted one of these for ages!

dont like any of the others


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The new Scooby.

Jesus its unreal



Mick


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

so hard to choose from man...i vote 2JZGTE supra rz...then i wouldnt mind 300zx TT,RX7 fd 3,GTO TT,EVO and STi ver 9.in that order...


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

I think if the misses ever got me to sell my car, id have to replace it with the Evo FQ300 IX or X


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd sell my right testicle for a nice NSX.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY the FD RX7! 

<a href="http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh1/the-crowing/?action=view&current=rx-75-25-08012.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh1/the-crowing/rx-75-25-08012.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I would quite like to own a Toyota 2000GT Shelby, but I am having trouble picking one up cheap enough. The ex racers are particularly over priced


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

None of the above I would have to say AE86!! Love them cars they don’t have much power but man they look fooking sick :squintdan


----------



## Jamie T (Sep 11, 2008)

As a biased former owner I would have to say the GT Four ST205 :chuckle:


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

i only like skylines and 86's.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Jamie T said:


> As a biased former owner I would have to say the GT Four ST205 :chuckle:


Had one of those for a few years and it was a brilliant all-rounder. 4WD great for British weather, it was amazingly roomy inside, and with that bonnet you felt like you had a machine gun at your fingertips. :chuckle:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

paul cawson said:


> I would quite like to own a Toyota 2000GT Shelby, but I am having trouble picking one up cheap enough. The ex racers are particularly over priced


Brilliant cars and realy nice quality back then.
A friend of mine's pap has one in the garage, 20000km only . . and no he's not gonna sell it.:chuckle:

We also do classic cars, but it's nearly impossible to find nice ones anywhere now. If then you have to hunt down the private owners.


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Fd rx7 everyday miss mine like crazy but it was a love hate relationship with the ****el , like to find one with a LS1 then it wouldnt need rebuild every year...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chi (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine must be the Celica ST205 dam i miss that car never went wrong with me excelllent drive, power n handling was great!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

LRP said:


> Fd rx7 everyday miss mine like crazy but it was a love hate relationship with the ****el , like to find one with a LS1 then it wouldnt need rebuild every year...:thumbsup:


****els aren't that bad. I thrashed mine regularly whilst getting insane levels of performance and a new engine lasted me 5 very fun years until eventually a water seal started to weep. Just had it rebuilt and with a bit more tuning it's now stronger than ever with 430 bhp @ the wheels. It's balistic, yet totally smooth, quiet and easy to drive when I wanna take it easy and go with the flow - or virtually lag free with major go, handling and braking when I feel the need. 

If you get a poor quality rebuild or buy a tired one, then you'll have problems (Just as with a GT-R). It's unfair that rotaries get a bad name because people generally import / buy tired ones or get tired ones rebuilt by rogue "Rotary Tuners" in UK 

For our stock, or when sourcing to order we've always stuck to examples of lowest possible mileage from new - and avoided rebuilds, since those are only as good as the people who did the work.... 
Surprise surprise - our clients have tended to own their RX-7's for years and rave about them. Generally the low mileage cars don't give the same problems as the "bargain" basement examples. You get what you pay for with rotaries. Cheap rubbish really isn't a good investment with RX-7's.

I first discovered the RX-7 when racing on the Tokyo C1 at night in my GT-R some 8 years ago. Silvias, Lancers, etc. were generally easy meat for the GT-R. The only cars that would regularly be the hardest to match for handling, corner speed and acceleration were RX-7's... Usually I'd find mysefl chasing them in a burst of exhaust flamage as they came off the throttle... 

As a result of seeing how capable they were I decided I needed to give RX-7's a go and learn about them myself. Even starting with a nearly standard example I found the RX-7 to be a much more involving driver's car than my GT-R. 
So much so, I left my R33 V-Spec idle for 2 months before I finally realised I far preferred the RX-7 and I had no desire for the Skyline any more. The light weight, handling, performance and easy tunability were all more interesting and smile inducing than the altogether heavier and less involving GT-R. The Skyline felt larger, heavier and less communicative in comparison.

I'll always have a soft spot for RB26 GT-R's, but they definitely come behind the soft spot I've developed for the RX-7 over the last 7 years of ownership. 


If you want the most performance point to point of any Japanese sports car, then the RX-7 has to be the winner. 

The fact is over the last 10 years of importing cars from Japan to UK I've driven pretty much every variation of Japanese sports car (Incl. NSX, all the GT-R's, Evos, Imprezas, Hondas, etc). I've never considered selling the RX-7 because I've not found anything better as an all round sports car that's as capable of clocking up 6 hour drives in comfort, as it is thrashing around tight touge roads and embarassing pretty much everything it comes across. That's my 2p worth.

[EDIT] LOL.... [email protected] is a rude word?


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> ****els aren't that bad. I thrashed mine regularly whilst getting insane levels of performance and a new engine lasted me 5 very fun years until eventually a water seal started to weep. Just had it rebuilt and with a bit more tuning it's now stronger than ever with 430 bhp @ the wheels. It's balistic, yet totally smooth, quiet and easy to drive when I wanna take it easy and go with the flow - or virtually lag free with major go, handling and braking when I feel the need.
> 
> If you get a poor quality rebuild or buy a tired one, then you'll have problems (Just as with a GT-R). It's unfair that rotaries get a bad name because people generally import / buy tired ones or get tired ones rebuilt by rogue "Rotary Tuners" in UK
> 
> ...


miguel i second everything you say , ive owned and driven most jap cars and nothing has made my spine tingle like the rx7 , deep down i would love another , mine had 445 @ fly and that was balsitic so what yours is like with that at the wheels , i always felt like i was driving the car rather than being taken for a ride if that makes sense ... when im looking for a rx7 again ill cotact you:thumbsup:
This was my car now up for sale again
Mazda : RX7 SINGLE TURBO 446BHP,awesome car!


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Evo all the way!


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Based on looks only as ive never been in either

RX7 
or 
Supra (must have a nice body kit)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

always fancied a NSX but driving Miguels RX7 accross Tokyo confussed me a bit, really nice

I had a 200sx which was fun but not enough power really

NSX or FD


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> always fancied a NSX but driving Miguels RX7 accross Tokyo confussed me a bit, really nice
> 
> NSX or FD


Didn't realise you liked it that much Robbie. Next time you visit you'll have to drive it a bit more maybe 

As for NSX's I had one for a short while a few years back. Beautiful car with some tuning and a type R close ratio box, etc. I was dissapointed though. The V-Tec was hardly noticable as it comes in. I found it didn't go, handle or brake as well as my (albeit tuned) RX-7. It did turn more heads than the RX-7, but maybe that's because it was a yellow NS-X. 

They do respond well to tuning, but NS-X's are bloody expensive to get a lot of power from. Japanese aren't into turbos & superchargers on these - and I knew I'd not want a forced induction NS-X.

A few weeks after buying it I knew it wasn't for me & put it up for sale. :wavey:


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> Evo all the way!


you still mean this ?????:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Didn't realise you liked it that much Robbie. Next time you visit you'll have to drive it a bit more maybe


It was funny using a gearstick after paddles.... you noticed my ham fisted changes. I told you I've been driving around in the wife's 350z, which is fun if feeling a little slow

Your RX7 is nice when you put your foot down it would wiggle the back end in corner but was very linear  very light as well

the most fun car was a LP560 but its not japanese I did 2 laps on my own on a photoshoot, the noise was wow and really gutsy engine

ruined the NSX now :-(


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Honda S600 and S800, classics that showed the West that Japan were about to show them the way to go!


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

200sx. keep it nissan.


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

NSX Type R, love the VTEC


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Having recently driven one theses, makes my choice simple . . best japanese sports car I would like to own after an R32 GTR, . . . . . . . it`s fast, handles incredible and looks the spot, while offering family car space . . . . thought is the price a bit heavy to swallow . . .


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd go for the NSX, followed by the RX7 I reckon.

By the way, repost I'm sure, but any car that can be driven in loafers........

YouTube - Ayrton Senna - Honda NSX @ Suzuka


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

It's gota be the RX7 for me, I'd say it's probably one of the best looking car's ever made. If olnly it had a piston engine....


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

My favourite has to be 300zx tt or an FD. Beautiful cars. And the dont look dated with bodykits on them..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Datsun 260Z, I know it's not modern but they still look good.


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Datsun 260Z, I know it's not modern but they still look good.


Datsun 240z :thumbsup:.

Datsun 240z with RB26 engine .


----------



## gothy (Jul 14, 2010)

Toyota Supra TT


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

Tough choice between a NSX or RX7. My vote goes for the NSX! :thumbsup:


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

my second car which is Nissan Silvia S15 Spec R Aero.....:bowdown1:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GSXR1000's all the way :thumbsup:













:chuckle:


----------



## WeaponX (Nov 26, 2010)

I have to say GTO Mitsubishi since I have two in my garage..:smokin:

Just the VR4 version.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

my gtir


































































i love the pulsar, not the most comfortable or good looking but great fun to drive


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

NSX


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

NSX type R :flame:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

3000gt for me. It was my first powerful car. Loved the handling. Not the racer that the gtr is but much more comfortable and great on b roads. Below not my pic. Mine looked shit compared to this!

1999 Mitsubishi 3000GT 2 Dr SL Hatchback - Pictures - 1999 Mitsubishi 3000GT 2 Dr SL... - CarGurus

infact If I could find one like this was 500+ hp I'd swap for it.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

WeaponX said:


> I have to say GTO Mitsubishi since I have two in my garage..:smokin:
> 
> Just the VR4 version.


got any pics of it. Its always been my favourite jap car.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Got to be the NSX. I love the FD and the Silvia but I dont think they are as legendary as the NSX.

Supra? Was cool a couple of years ago but now it just feels like every kid has one and they think its the best machine on the planet or "the ultimate streetrace car". I`ve had one, they are nice but I dont see anything "special" its just basic engineering.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

*nsx*

always wanted one as input from my hero ayrton senna on this car, problem is finding one lol.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

would prob say mr2 turbo as i still own it

(403hp/360lb 12.8 at 116mph, with crappy 2.3 60ft)


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

r32SINGH said:


> None of the above I would have to say AE86!! Love them cars they don***8217;t have much power but man they look ****ing sick :squintdan


There are some with power, my 320hp AE86 track car work in progress



New SR20 AE86


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

350Z without doubt, I still miss mine 



















:shy:


----------



## xzibith46 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Gotta love the supra!*

Supra is such a nice car. There relatively inexpensive can say the same for most body kits and upgrades for them as well.


----------



## xzibith46 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Wheres the 350/370z???*

0___0 they should be on here or did I just miss it?


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I have driven all the cars and owns the supra, rx7, soarer, sti, and silvia. I have to say NSX owns them all


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

for me .... NSX ;-)))


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A 200 bhp N2 AE86 with close ratio gearbox makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end and puts the biggest grin on my face. 
It's nothing like a standard one though! I find I enjoy it more than a 450 bhp RX-7, it's that good. 

[EDIT] OMG! Am I the only one to think this? - AE86's aren't even on the voting list. tut-tut!


----------



## Fedzilla (Apr 20, 2012)

If it wasn't a Skyline GTR, it would be Supra TT Targa 6MT all day long!


----------



## h3llk1t3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just sold my Evo 9 (picture below) to get a R32 GTR. If the GTR won't love me back it will have to be an Evo again


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

Simply loving my S14 !!! Loads of fun with seriously too much power..


----------



## Kisen (Oct 27, 2012)

Evo 2 GSR or Toyota AE86


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Nissan Sentra SE-R Turbo

Love them


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Wide arch Supra TT


----------



## Deddu (Nov 2, 2012)

NSX for me <3


----------



## Tomolo (Dec 7, 2010)

Nissan GTI-R for me


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

first choise is r34-gtr

supra mkIV or rx7-fd for the poll


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

bobwoolmer said:


> Nissan Sentra SE-R Turbo
> 
> Love them


Original owner of a 91 Classic SE-R here, later swapped in a GTi-R SR20DET and left the top mount I/C. That car caused a lot of misery to cars it "shouldn't" have been able to. :chuckle:

NSX for the poll, though.


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

NSX is so totaly out of reach. Voted for 300zx. I will have a TT mt targa, if possible the short version.


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Why arent fwd cars allowed in the poll ?
Is it something to do with this lol
https://youtu.be/vu-Mq8N37UU

I love an fc but my integra is my favourite jap car ever under my gtr


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Stinks the Toyota Chaser Tourer V isn't listed, they're my second to a Skyline. Went with an Evo for my choice, I'd choose an Evo Wagon myself. They're my favorite Japanese AWD, even over a GTR.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

ianp said:


> 350Z without doubt, I still miss mine
> 
> :shy:


Me too. I've still got mine - nice Yellow GT4. RWD, V6 engine, whats not to like! 112k on the clock and still a joy to drive even though the width of the back tyres make handbrake turns virtually impossible...


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

This is a hard one, currently have a TT Supra but have also had a 350Z, an MR2 as well as my GTR in the past. Loved them all. Still own the MR2 as a track car too.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

I was thinking about this again the other day. I would love an Intergra Type R for some reason, Championship White or Yellow


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MX5?


----------



## joz (May 29, 2017)

Has to be the NSX


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

300ZX all day long.

Cracking design that still looks good 25 years later.

And just a brilliant car to drive, with the best cockpit of any car.


----------

